# Puerto Vallarta 2017



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Starting a new series today. Below are selected photos from today's _Puerto Vallarta 2017 - Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Selected photos from today's _Puerto Vallarta 2017 - Part 2_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Frigate birds are cool!

Didn't know,there was so much sculpture there.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The whole Malecon is lined with some really amazing statuary.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A selection from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Puerto Vallarta 2017 part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from today's _Puerto Vallarta 2017 - Part 3_:



















And an amazing sand sculpture:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some of the photos posted in today's _Puerto Vallarta 2017 - Part 4_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some of the photos from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Puerto Vallarta 2017 part 2_:


----------

